
Facebook workers hobbled and “angry” after Apple blocks its internal apps - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90299478/facebook-workers-hobbled-and-angry-after-apple-blocks-its-internal-apps
======
masonic
"That means employees can’t access lunch menus... (or) catch a bus to and from
work"

I have a dream that someday, somehow, we won't specifically need an iPhone to
access basic textual information.

------
meetuu
This also means FB gets to taste what they cook up on a regular basis.

This is why what you do or say should be civil and heed to the fact that there
are always 2 parties to any interaction, and both must be agreeable to each
other or there can be no agreement.

